# Valve Handle Extensions Worn Out



## iowaboy (Oct 15, 2004)

My 23FBS. The aluminum rods for the dump valves have almost worn through where they vibrate aganist the frame. They pass through the frame. Has anyone had to replace these???. One of them almost bent and broke when I pushed it shut. I suppose Keystone has replacements, but how do you access the area????. Cut through the plastic corrugated cover???. Thanks for the replies I hope. Iowaboy.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, that doesn't sound good....









I wonder if they unscrew? to access the valves you can either cut a hole, or remove the screws where the belly pan is held to the frame. I did the latter for my quickie flush install. I'd look in there and see if you could tell how they were attached to the valve. Or you could call a dealer and ask if you can buy replacement rods and see what they say.


----------

